
Wear a mask while having sex and avoid kissing new people, Canada's top doctor - LinuxBender
https://lite.cnn.com/en/article/h_3cb62ab71f1c5591e9a01f7e3f06a51c
======
unwoundmouse
this feels like someone saying put a bandaid on a gunshot wound

